# Model M Towing



## Stoomy (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi All,
We need to drive several hundred miles to pick up a '47 Deere Model M and bring her home.
I haven't been able to find specs online that show the distance between the wheels.
The Car hauler UHaul rents has these specs:

Between Ramp 44.25"
Outside of Ramp 76.25"
Ramp Length 77.5""





__





U-Haul Equipment specifications: Auto Transport


Ideal for long distance moves.




www.uhaul.com





Would that work? Any other suggestions?
Thanks,
~Stoomy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Stoomy, welcome to the tractor forum.

An "M" is only 51" wide. Too narrow to fit the ramps properly? Check it out. See attached dimensions datasheet rom tractordata.com
TractorData.com John Deere M tractor dimensions information

You could rent a conventional double axle flatbed trailer to transport it several hundred miles home. It weighs 2600 lbs. Chain/strap it down well and drive with care.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Last time I rented a U-Haul car hauler, they needed precise information on the AUTOMOBILE being hauled. I had to lie to rent one. I was in a pinch, otherwise, I would have done something else.

in this case, since the tractor is so small, you should have plenty of options. Even a lightweight snowmobile trailer should be able to handle the weight honestly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've hauled most all of my tractors on a U-haul. You need to be a little creative in the description of the "Vehicle" you are hauling. Like what Groo did. Mine where always old Ford Pickups. I'd get the seller to go and measure the width between the wheels on your tractor to see if it will fit.


----------

